# Dewalt Router Adapter for Track



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with the router adapter Dewalt makes for their track saw track? The info on every website is limited to just a few routers.
I have two questions:

1) Will the Bosch 1617 mount on it? (They claim a couple of Porter Cable routers do, so if that is true, maybe the three hole bolt pattern would fit my Bosch).

2) Will the adapter fit on a Grizzly track? I guess that is the most important question of all.

I would like to get the adapter if the stars were to align themselves properly.  

I have attached a picture of my saw sitting on the track.

Note: I read all of the reviews and the ones about the Bosch contradict each other! :-( One says Yay! One says Nay!

I certainly would appreciate any feedback - good or bad.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi Mike
From looking at your picture. It looks like you could make a base for it out of Lexan. Cut the slot in it on the table saw then mount the router.

What type of cuts will you be using it for?

Al


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> Hi Mike
> From looking at your picture. It looks like you could make a base for it out of Lexan. Cut the slot in it on the table saw then mount the router.
> 
> What type of cuts will you be using it for?
> ...


Thanks Al. Got some cabinets to build in the coming months. A couple are fairly large. I just want something for routing long straight dadoes.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Mike a bit off topic here but I am looking to perhaps buy the Dewalt track saw. How do you like yours? Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

billyjim said:


> Mike a bit off topic here but I am looking to perhaps buy the Dewalt track saw. How do you like yours? Any thoughts or suggestions?


I have the Scheppach track saw, which is identical to the one Grizzly sells. I have purchased two 55 inch tracks from Grizzly. They are identical in every way to the Scheppach model, just different stickers. 

That is why I am trying to figure out if the adapter will work with my router and tracks. It appears the Dewalt track is made differently.

The reason I bought the Scheppach saw is WOOT! had it for $119 with $5 shipping a while back. I couldn't pass that up.

I did upgrade the blade to a Freud and recently bought a 24T Festool blade for ripping 4/4 rough hard maple. No problems there.

Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

It may be a mistake, but I ordered the router adapter. Stay tuned. I will let everyone know how this works out.

heh heh, I may have a slightly used one for sale if it doesn't fit! :-(
Mike


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Thanks Al. Got some cabinets to build in the coming months. A couple are fairly large. I just want something for routing long straight dadoes.


I use a shop made exact width dado fixture for dados cut to receive another piece. I haven't found a better way to cut them with almost perfect no brainer results. 

I'm getting ready to do a thread on the fixture and it's virtues. You know with plywood coming in at different thicknesses and some measurement I don't find on the big marks on my ruler. I think it's the best way to cut the dado. I've been on a project for many weeks cutting down 45+ sheets of walnut plywood. Building walkin closets. I've cut hundreds of feet with it and very few measuring mistakes.

Long dados if I have to, get cut with a small but easy to set wobble dado. Posting pictures here, for me, is just a PITB. Or I would have posted them along with this post.

Al


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> I use a shop made exact width dado fixture for dados cut to receive another piece. I haven't found a better way to cut them with almost perfect no brainer results.
> 
> I'm getting ready to do a thread on the fixture and it's virtues. You know with plywood coming in at different thicknesses and some measurement I don't find on the big marks on my ruler. I think it's the best way to cut the dado. I've been on a project for many weeks cutting down 45+ sheets of walnut plywood. Building walkin closets. I've cut hundreds of feet with it and very few measuring mistakes.
> 
> ...


I have one, Al, but it isn't 8 feet long. :-(


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> I have one, Al, but it isn't 8 feet long. :-(


Well if you run a long dado with a router bit. My guess is you won't be happy with the fit. But I will be curious to see the rail setup and cut. I know magic can be done with those on sheet goods.

Al


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> Well if you run a long dado with a router bit. My guess is you won't be happy with the fit. But I will be curious to see the rail setup and cut. I know magic can be done with those on sheet goods.
> 
> Al


Thanks Al. Delivery is scheduled Tue so I will report on whether my gear works with it or not.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Well, alrighty then. My pkg was delivered today, so naturally I tore into it to see what the fuss is all about.

I have attached some pics so maybe y'all can get an idea of what is included.

First of all, this adapter is made to fit the Dewalt track which has the raised guide in the center part of the track. My track (Scheppach, which is identical to the Grizzly track) has the guide off center towards the right side.

It appears my track is similar to the Makita and Festool tracks, but don't hold me to that assumption. I don't have any way of testing the compatability of those tracks.

After unpacking the parts, I tried to fit the guide bars into the receivers on my Bosch 1617 plunge base. No can do. The spacing is off just a tad and the guide rails are a smidgeon bigger (thicker in diameter).

After a few more tries and test fits, I figured it out. I removed the guide rails and attached them to the supplied adapter, which bolts perfectly to my plunge base. Thumb screws supplied in the parts bag fit the threads perfectly. This makes it very easy to attach it to the router or remove it.

To make this thing work with my track, I had to remove the micro adjustment screw thingie. I don't need it anyway. Then I turned my track around and used the back side. Perfect fit!

I adjusted the slack tension knobs that are built into the adapter, and I was ready to go. The adapter moves smoothly along my track and the router appears to be stable. I guess time will tell.

I didn't have time to make any test cuts, but for now, I am giving this thing two thumbs up. I may eat those words someday, but if I have trouble, I will report back.

Note: A 3/64 inch allen wrench is all that is required (but not supplied) to take the pieces apart and reassemble to another configuration. 

Let me know if you have any questions.
Mike


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

Good deal for you. Let us know how it works after you use it.

Al


----------



## bob.bee (Aug 2, 2014)

*Dewalt router adapter and Scheppach track*

Hi Mike

I joined this forum after viewing your post together and photographs about the DeWalt Router Adapter and your Scheppach track. 

I also have a Scheppach track together with a need for some accurate form of guide rail for my router. Therefore, I would be very pleased to hear about any practical experience you have had using this combination since your previous post.

Kind regards

Bob


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

bob.bee said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> I joined this forum after viewing your post together and photographs about the DeWalt Router Adapter and your Scheppach track.
> 
> ...


Bob, I haven't had a chance to use it yet. I have been busy building some cabinets. However the adapter does fit nicely and there is no slop when I slide the router along the track.

Hope this helps.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Bob.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Bob and welcome to forum. Why don't you go to the introductions section and introduce yourself to everyone.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> I have the Scheppach track saw, which is identical to the one Grizzly sells. I have purchased two 55 inch tracks from Grizzly. They are identical in every way to the Scheppach model, just different stickers.
> 
> That is why I am trying to figure out if the adapter will work with my router and tracks. It appears the Dewalt track is made differently.
> 
> ...


I didn't know there were other track saws out there . Are you happy with this model Mike , and is the grizzly track priced decently? 
I was looking at the Festool saw and track system , but I would need to take out a second mortgage on my house


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

DeWalt also makes one Rick. dewalt track saw - Bing Images


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> DeWalt also makes one Rick. dewalt track saw - Bing Images


Interesting . I do like dewalt products


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> DeWalt also makes one Rick. dewalt track saw - Bing Images


Lots of good images in that link...more than a thousand words, I would think.


----------



## bob.bee (Aug 2, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Bob, I haven't had a chance to use it yet. I have been busy building some cabinets. However the adapter does fit nicely and there is no slop when I slide the router along the track.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks Mike. 

Having previewed your excellent photographs again I have bitten the bullet and order the DeWalt attachment. Hopefully, it will do the trick.

Bob


----------



## jlkinsel (May 22, 2015)

Howdy folks - just wanted to give an update on this, after receiving a pair of Grizzly tracks and a DeWalt router attachment this week (purchased in part after this thread).

As Mike showed, you can tweak the router attachment to sit on the grizzly track. With the adjusters on the DeWalt adapter, you can dial in the fit pretty well. With a bit of wax, I expect it'll slide nicely.

When I connect the router attachment to my DeWalt 618 and place the pair on the track, the setup doesn't set flush with both the workpiece and the track (see photos). Look like there's around 7/16" difference. I'm going to build up a base for the router and see if it's stable enough to use. I'm looking to route a very clean glue line between a pair of walnut slabs, so I'm looking for zero wobble.

Will update after I give it a try!



(Sorry for replying to such an old thread, but this seems relevant so wanted to keep the info together and hopefully help others out)


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Welcome to the forum John, and thanks for that good photo.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Welcome to the forum John... 
and thanks for the how to....


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome John and don't worry about reviving an old thread. Not every member has seen them.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

By inverting the adapter plate (circled) it would seem that you could get the router much closer to the work surface. By making a new adapter plate to replace the one provided could allow the router to sit at any level needed just by changing the hole positions for the router guide rods.

I don't have a track saw of any brand. I'm just looking at the picture that was posted and trying to figure out what I would do to solve this problem. I hope my thoughts are of help to some of you.

Charley


----------



## jlkinsel (May 22, 2015)

Great eye, Charley!  Probably my fault when I had things apart and was tinkering around.

Just flipped it - luckily hadn't started on the base yet - it's about 95% better, still not perfect. Usable, but not perfect. still off by about 1/8". 

Will tinker today and report in a few hours.

This is why I like forums like this.


----------

